# Springfield PD approves contract



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

*Springfield police approve long-term labor contract*
*By PETER GOONAN *
*[email protected] *
SPRINGFIELD - The city patrolmen's union today gave a strong vote of ratification to a new long-term contract that includes a 3 percent pay raise retroactive to 2003 when the previous agreement expired.

The 231-63 ballot vote in favor of the contract by the International Brotherhood of Police Officers Local 364, negotiated with the Springfield Finance Control Board, runs seven years, from July 1, 2005 to June 30, 2012.

"I'm obviously glad it passed," said Thomas M. Scanlon, union president. "A lot of hard work went into this on both sides."

The contract includes a new drug and alcohol testing policy. In part, the policy stipulates that testing occur when there is "both reason to suspect drug or alcohol use and evidence that this suspected use is affecting job performance," according to a contract summary provided by the union.

Under the terms of the contract, patrolmen get a 3 percent raise retroactive to July 1, 2003, followed by a 2 percent raise retroactive to July 1, 2005. In addition, annual pay increases of 2.5 percent are awarded each July from 2006 through 2012.

The total cost of the raises was not given by either side, but the initial two years in retroactive raises will cost about $2 million, officials said.

The salary for patrolmen currently ranges from $798 to $929 per week.

Once the contract is finalized by vote of the control board and the retroactive raises are received, the weekly salary will range from $871 to $972 for this fiscal year. As of July 1, 2011, the salary will range from $988 to $1,102.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

Congrats SPD!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with you SGT, but in Mass and all its cheap-o liberals, Cops are lucky to be paid more than minimum wage. It's discgraceful that they have to fight for 2 or 3% and often go with no contract.


----------

